# Goat ate my recipe



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok not really, but what if I lost my recipe for lotion product. I do know the ingredients, what I don't know are the portions of each that I used. Is there a lab that I can send it to that would help tell me the breakdown? 

Thanks,
Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Barb , Sara , Christy can probably help you or compare it to Barb's recipe in the sticky send them ea a pm with what you have and bet they can figure it out for you.


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Not really what I was after Sondra, but thank you for the suggestion. I have some of my product - I made big batches. But now that I am down to the last of it, I am in a pickle. It took me almost 2 years to perfect this product. I am trying to see if there is a lab that I can send it to to give me back my breakdown. I will do some more research.

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH well Vicki listed some labs or up in the sticky's I think labrat had different labs listed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Shawna,
I did that once, lost a very favorite recipe.. I now keep them all on disc... stored and a paper copy.. Peace of mind... especially if you worked on this recipe for two years.. 
Barbara


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki used a lab in Chicago I think


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

A lab isn't going to be able to tell you the various amounts of butters, oils, etc. in your recipe.

The lab Vicki refers to is for testing your lotion products for bacteria, yeasts and molds.

Surely you can remember parts of your prized recipe since you once made such large batches. As a seasoned lotion maker you should be able to play around just a little to come up with it or improve on your old recipe. Good luck!

Sara


----------



## shawhee (Jun 28, 2008)

Sara,

Yes for the most part I do. But I am remembering all the tweeking.... you know what I mean. Ugh. But I am going to work on this. I know I had it on disk, disk will not read in my upgraded computer. Paper copy is poof! Gone like black magic! and of course it is not in the new computer. But thank you for all the suggestions.... off to tweek like a geek :rofl

Shawna


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Shawna send me your disk if you want I have an old computer or take the disk to a computer guru and they can get it off for you and on CD.


----------

